# Working EOS M cable shutter release for time lapse etc...



## tourc (Aug 29, 2014)

I know a lot of M owners have been frustrated by this, got this working without hacking any hardware or using IR.

Just need a few cables from triggertrap and/or right sized cables from wherever to use with the triggertrap dongle.

Time lapse works perfect, will test all the triggertrap modes and update here.

all details in this vid.

http://youtu.be/8EgVXMs2GaA


----------



## sweebee (Aug 29, 2014)

You don't need the dongle. You can trigger it directly with an 3.5mm to 3.5mm jack to your phone. The triggertrap app wil recognize it and it wil work (iphone 5).


----------



## tourc (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey sweebee,

thanks for the post, It seems this is true for iphone users, although Android users are stuck using the dongle as the audio is not loud enough. The dongle increases the sensitivity, or listens for the quiter trigger and boosts it.

I've heard other iphone users tell me this also.

thanks.


----------



## jefflinde (Nov 9, 2014)

Do you still nee to have magic lantern installed? Or will this work with the stock software and just a certain setting?


----------

